# 3hp briggs motor wont start



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If it have not been started for few years the fuel needs to be dumped and new nonethanol fuel used.
Carburetor needs to be removed and rebuilt and cleaned with carburetor cleaner not just air.
99% of the time it's old fuel and nonethanol fuel causing the problem.


----------



## javid234 (Jun 10, 2014)

i checked the carb it all looked good and also i have new fuel in it and i know its getting fuel to the chamber i think if i could get it to throw an ark on the spark plug i could get it to start but i cant figure out why it wont throw an ark it zaps me if i hold it but it wont throw an ark and idk why


----------



## jehiatt (Dec 14, 2006)

hold spark wire clip 1/8 from engine metal in dim light. Should see a bit of arc color. Try another plug with proper gap. You got good compression blowing out plug hole?
Put a bit of gas in plug, screw it in a bit and try cranking. Most always this fires up a second or so. If not you really may have ark problem..:whistling2:


----------



## javid234 (Jun 10, 2014)

thank you i did what you said and i got an ark from the sparkplug clip to the engine block, how ever i still dint get any spark from the end of the spark plug do you think im not getting a good conection or possibly not enough spark ?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

javid234 said:


> thank you i did what you said and i got an ark from the sparkplug clip to the engine block, how ever i still dint get any spark from the end of the spark plug do you think im not getting a good conection or possibly not enough spark ?


Use a new spark plug.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

javid234 said:


> thank you i did what you said and i got an ark from the sparkplug clip to the engine block, how ever i still dint get any spark from the end of the spark plug do you think im not getting a good conection or possibly not enough spark ?


you should get a good spark at the tip of the plug, holding it on the fins as ground , if you don't get a spark that you can see, than check the point's and condenser , may have moisture inside the point box, if the spark is good you should be able to rock the fly wheel where the magnets are over the coil and get the spark if not ? you have to have a good spark i been around motor's for yrs. but i can't see it from here , but moisture is a big deal when they set. make sure that all is clean in the point place and that the point is opening ? got to have spark get the spark and than good gas next


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

You might want to check under the flywheel, it can be rust and still make a spark but may not be strong enough to fire the engine up, you want a nice blue spark, not yellow or red.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUOmsGiirTU


----------



## louis-123 (Feb 24, 2014)

1-make sure gas is good
2-make sure you have spark
3-remove sparkplug and replace if in doubt
4- while plug is removed,shut gas with valve (or squeeze the gas line with plyers) crank it a little to make sure u vent the cyllinder.
bonus clean the air filter

it should work!

couple weeks ago i pulled out an old lawn boy mower from under our front porch, it wast left there by the house previous owner, i got it running with this method and managed to cut the grass!!


----------

